# Doesn't anyone like catfish?



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Why is catfish getting a bad rap?  

  It seems nearly every person I've talked to about eating fish all have a similar view about catfish.  Yuk, I don't care for catfish at all...give me any other fish to eat instead of catfish!

   Then, usually I'm making either catfish poorboys, catfish nuggets, blackened catfish and they certainly eat a whole bunch of it.  Now, I grew up eating catfish fishing in the river, at my grampa's, or from one of the fishing clubs.  I'll admit that catfish that are too large and too old get gamey and they start to get an excess of that yellowish fat.  When I cook I'll always get fresh catfish too, never frozen or pumped with additional "flavors" or water solutions.

   I'll certainly continue to eat catfish and enjoy it, as will my family.  But why, why does catfish get a bad rap? 

   Could it have been something against Jim Hunter?  Batter'up!

  dan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like catfish, particularly compared to trout. I know that's heresy to many.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

We're definately talking to different people, Dan. Although neither Friend Wife nor I particularly care for catfish, we're in a distinct minority. I don't know anyone else who doesn't swear by it.

I'm not just talking here in the South. When I lived in northern Illinois it was the second most favored fish (nothing's gonna displace walleye, I reckon).

Now then, if you want to talk about a bad (and undeserved) rap, you talk carp.

Who is Jim Hunter?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like it. I'm trying to think of this one buffet place we used to go to in Champaign/Urbana where they had whole fried catfish. I always ate two. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i love catfish...almost anything can be done to it.....where i grew up, they were called' bottom feeders', but heck, so are lawyers! maybe the stigma is that its a poor persons fish that needs lots of breading, frying,and heavy sauces hence po boys ,fish and chips, nuggets like hush puppies etc, which it doesn't of course.....i would call those folks snobs, cuz maybe catfish ain't as trendy as tuna or organic salmon or artic char, or chilean sea bass...narrow mindedness, on their part.....too bad! they lose...

joey


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I actually like catfish better than trout too, phatch.  I've eaten carp on a few occasions when I was younger, I could remember being surprised at how decent it tasted, it wasn't bad at all.  I wonder if they started selling Asian carp at bluefin prices if people would drive it to the brink of extinction.  Maybe I should contact the Asian Carp Czar about the idea?

  I'll have to look up the restarant in Champaign/Urbana kuan.  I don't go through there often, but I'll keep it in mind if we do.  KYh, I haven't always noticed this negative talk about catfish before either.  I almost got the impression that people were jumping on the bandwagon of, what they believe to be, a popular view.  I found it a little odd that this negative catfish talk seemed to be growing in popularity.  It's been happening more and more over the last tow years (or so) and seemed a bit strange.

   Jim "Catfish" Hunter was actually a major league pitcher back in the 60's and 70's.  I could remember going to Sears, Roebuck and Co. to buy his autographed sporting goods.  Jim is stricly non-related to the topic, except in name.

   happy fishin'!

    dan


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

While my preference is for walleye or northern pike I eat catfish quite often. It is a very affordable fish that can be cooked in a bunch of ways. I used to make a smoked catfish dip for poker parties and everyone loved it. I have had carp a few times and it is okay but a tad oily for my taste.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wild, channel cat can be pretty rank, depending on its environment and diet. They'll certainly swim among and eat the sorts of things you, as the top predator, don't want anywhere near _your_ foodchain. That combination of taste and the ewwwwww factor explains its bad rep.

Farm raised catfish is usually very good indeed, and useful for all sorts of things -- not just as a sweetwater fish either. For instance, it works for all of the recipes you might try for _huachinango_ (red snapper), as well as many of the things you'd do with haddock and cod. It's got a nice rich, firmness, and resists becoming too flaky or dry.

The American catfish industry is trying to rebrand domestically farmed fish as "Delacata."

BDL


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG! Are you saying that "farm raised" is BETTER than WILD??

I knew it, I KNEW IT, the world is ENDING!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


boar_d_laze said:


> ...Farm raised catfish is usually very good indeed, and useful for all sorts of things --...


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ice.  Fire.  Catfish.  Whatever. 

BDL


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Hey, Dan...

I too spent some time with my grandfather helping him run his trotline set on the Quivre River just outside Troy, MO. We had a lot of catfish. As I remember, they were were mostly fried. Good memories, and iI have never had any problems with catfish - except I'm wary of farmed ones.

I like it as just as well as cod for fish and chips.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally a topic I know something about.  Catfish are certainly not picky about what they eat.  However, the old wisdom was to find the deepest part of the lake and that's where the catfish are.  Actually, catfish are quite aggressive at times (can be caught on spinnerbaits when trying to catch bass).  One of the good ways to catch winter cats is under the birds.  They are there to catch bird droppings. 

Now, here's the bad about cats...

1.  Channel cats have a fat line right near the spine.  It's disgusting, but anyone worth a flip cuts that thin line off.  It's only a few millimeters wide, but it can ruin a good fried filet. 

2.  Blue cats are quite fatty once they get past about 8 or 10 pounds.  I'm told if one knows how to butcher the fish correctly, the meat can be okay, but there's more waste because of it.  The great news is that blue cats don't start breeding until near 10 pounds, so releasing the larger fish helps sustain the population anyway!

3.  Flatheads are supposed to be tasty up to any size. 

The majority of catfish eaters are from the south.  The majority of southerners believe that frying is the preferred cooking method for ANY food.  Mix those two together and you get fried catfish as the preferred cooking method. 

A word of caution about buying catfish "nuggets" in the grocery store.  They are the belly flaps and are often the worst tasting part of the fish.  This is why the nuggets are so cheap at the grocery store.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't understand the dislike for catfish, perhaps they are different here.   And most certainly the young ones are better. I find them to be a very sweet fish when filleted properly and just simply fried in butter and oil with S&P.  I am guessing it reflects on the waters in various locations.  I am very happy to catch and prepare one when (if!) I catch one or two and make a good meal of it.

Even though I prefer salt water fish, the catfish is an exception.  But carp - no thanks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_But carp - no thanks._

DC, is that based on experience? Or merely bias?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I will take farm raised over wild for consistency purposes. I have had various wilds that taste different. As BDL states I think it is due to their varied diets. I am not saying it is better, but for feeding the public, I think it more suitable.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

KYHeirloomer said:


> _But carp - no thanks._
> 
> DC, is that based on experience? Or merely bias?


KYH - based on experience. Have fished and caught both in the Murray River here. Tried cooking the carp but it just tasted like mud. I guess with our 10 year drought the rivers were pretty full of silt, so it reflected in the flavours. The catfish came out ahead of the carp by a long shot in terms of edibility.

If you catch a carp here, it's actually illegal to throw it back. So, when you go fishing, the banks are covered in dead and squished carp. Lovely to behold. But they have taken over the river systems to such an extent that many fish that were to be had are now very rare, such as the Murray Cod, which will not ring many bells with many people. However, you used to be able to catch 50# + beauties. No longer is it the case. But yes, to me, here, catfish is nice /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Mike,  Sounds like we may share some similar experiences with catfish. When I think of catfish I initially think back to my childhood.  I really like good cod, but would also be happy with catfish as a substitute for fish and chips.  It's like fish-n-chips southern style.

   Gobbly, thanks for your input.  My experiences mirror yours as well with type and size of the catfish.  I wouldn't usually keep the cats that were to big though.  Likewise, the fillets at the Asian grocery store I visit has fresh catfish fillets, always from smaller (sweeter) sized cats.

  I could also see both points that Ed and DC make.  Depending upon the water, bottom, weeds and feed...you may or may not want to eat catfish from a particular lake or river (or even section of river).  The environment in which they grow and eat has a big influence on how they taste. 

   dan


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Wild channel catfish and flat head catfish are totally different in taste and texture and feeding habits. I used to catch flat heads all the time for eating and they are very good. Nice firm texture, not as much of a fat line, and they don't bottom scavenge. Flat heads eat live food mostly, we used to use 8 inch or longer creek chubs to catch them. I always released anything over 5 pounds because they are the brood fish that will help keep the populations up.


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

For many years I avoided catfish, remembering the catfish of my youth which had a muddy flavor that I found distinctly unpleasant. Then on a trip to (of all places) Denver, a friend persuaded me to try it again while we were at a Cajun style restaurant. I loved it, and it has been one of my favorite fish ever since. Whether it was farmed-raised or what,. I don't know, but the favors that had turned me off were no longer present. My favorite way to cook catfish may also be the simplest: brush both sides of a skinless fillet with yellow mustard (this is no place for Dijon!), roll it in seasoned cornmeal, and pan fry in hot oil. The cornmeal forms a  crunchy exterior that keeps the fish moist and absorbs only a small amount of oil compared to other breadings.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I had the best catfish at Epcot in WDW Florida.  It was a blackened catfish served with grits and a vegetable and it was the best! I thouroughly enjoyed every bite.  The restaurant was the one int he living seas area (sorry the name escapes me) and I would love to get my hands on that recipe!   Disney chefs do share some of their recipes if people ask so I may just take a bold step and ask for it.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

There's a restaurant and bar near my house called The Bayou.  Close to 300 different beers on the menu and a pretty good menu with a fair bit of southern influence.  The first half dozen times I went there I had the catfish sandwich.  I really liked it.  I seem to recall the owner saying it was farmed, mainly due to consistency issues.

As we were walking there for our seventh visit, I asked my wife to do what was necessary to make me order something besides the catfish.  Still one of my favorites there, but I do order with more variety now.

mjb.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Minor rant coming....

All filleted fish need, if you know you like them, is EVOO, butter and S&P. short fry time. put it on the tope of a garden salad. Eat. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

Rant over.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *DC Sunshine* 


> All filleted fish need, if you know you like them, is EVOO, butter and S&P. short fry time. put it on the tope of a garden salad. Eat.


Oh well. There go a couple hundred of my favorite ways to cook fish -- from _Veronique_ to _meuniere_ to _mojo de ajo_ to _al diablo_ to smoked, to charcoal grilled, to _tempura_, to...

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

BDL Shame on you. Don't you know that most places today do not even know what Veronique means, much less make it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL Ed, darn me to heck if I didn't forget.  The grapes give it a light, modern touch, so it's well poised for a retro comeback.

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:


> Originally Posted by *DC Sunshine*
> 
> Oh well. There go a couple hundred of my favorite ways to cook fish -- from _Veronique_ to _meuniere_ to _mojo de ajo_ to _al diablo_ to smoked, to charcoal grilled, to _tempura_, to...
> 
> BDL


Sorry BDL - yes there a a thousand ways to cook fish. Mainly in a restaurant environment, and ambitious at home cooks. But I still hold with the simpler the better, for everyday use. Sure, when it's a special day, zhuzz if up and enjoy.

Personally, I just like to choose a good fish and to taste it. Rather than it being overwhelmed by other flavours. I admit to going though a somewhat minimalist phase here currently - taste the main ingredient, not the spices.

BTW - no criticism to anyone on how fish is preferred. This is just verbalising my preference at the moment.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

DC  In a lot of ways BDL preps the fish are time tested and if anything, enhance the flavor of the fish not masque it. Good cooking of any kind should not really result on a dominance of 1 flavor, but wrather a combination of things that bring up the flavor of the featured item. As you say everyone has their preference.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_so it's well poised for a retro comeback._

But haven't you heard, Boar? Retro is so yesterday! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ed Buchanan said:


> DC In a lot of ways BDL preps the fish are time tested and if anything, enhance the flavor of the fish not masque it. Good cooking of any kind should not really result on a dominance of 1 flavor, but wrather a combination of things that bring up the flavor of the featured item. As you say everyone has their preference.


Point taken Ed. Its just a busy household and jobs here, so unfortunately, (although I would love to play with it), the eating is fairly straightforward. I need to have the kids living independantly and to be retired /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif One day.....


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Certain fish are non-kosher for a reason.

Would you eat this:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

KYHeirloomer said:


> We're definately talking to different people, Dan. Although neither Friend Wife nor I particularly care for catfish, we're in a distinct minority. I don't know anyone else who doesn't swear by it.
> Who is Jim Hunter?


Jim "Catfish" Hunter, hall of fame pitcher.

Some people swear by catfish other swear at it.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

By the way, anyone looking for less common catfish recipes might check out: http://www.the-outdoor-sports-advisor.com/catfish-recipes.html


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Gee-sus, Abe...

I don't know from kosher, but what the hell is that thing and what's the problem kosher-wise.

Could be a lot of fish nuggets going to waste! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Mike


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

nice website ky....

joey


----------



## cooknfool (Oct 5, 2010)

Live on the Chesapeake and although there have been vast improvements in protecting our fisheries, the evidence here is that the damage is done and not likely to get any better in my lifetime. Maryland's largest industry is agriculture, so is New Jersey's for that matter, and this tends to surprise folks. Unfortunately that just means that we have an abundance of agricultural pollution to go along with our industrial and consumer pollution.

Between the chicken waste, hog waste, lawn fertilizer, waste water treatment plants and chemical processing we do everything we can to keep the Bay dead. Algae blooms, heavy metal poisoning, oyster and fish killing bacteria have made the eating of the Bay's offerings a very dicey affair. Personally I'd rather risk Gulf oil absorbant poisoning than eat anything out of the Chesapeake. 

Thirty years ago I used to fish the Bay commercially. We harvested crabs, oysters clams, and fish in relative abundance. Today those same beds are all gone. Crabs that I used to catch in an hour now take a full day or more to find. Oysters...forget about it. Even the ever optimistic State government has finally begun issuing more realistic warnings about the safety of eating not just too much, but anything from many of the Bay's tributaries. You don't have to be a marine biologist to understand it all. Just look at a map.

Major drainage basins such as the Mississippi, the Delaware, The Hudson, the Potomac and the Chesapeake all empty some of the most heavily populated and industrialized areas of our country, not that the No Till agricultural run off gives them much of a break. The Chesapeake suffers more than most because it is reliant on tidal action to flush it out. Unfortunately that outflow only occurs a couple of times a day, unlike the constant flow of a river. Just look at a map and think of all of the crap that people have been throwing and pumping into your waterways and you'll get a pretty good idea why farm raised cats and northern glacial lake walleye taste superior to the wild mutants from the giant cesspools.

Eating channel cats of any size from the Bay is not just a risk but a guarantee that you're eating toxins. About the only thing around here that most people will risk are the striped bass since their migrations and natural ranging for food regularly takes them out of the Bay and into open water for a big part of their life.

Maryland seafood used to be some of the finest in the world and today the majority of it is a heavy metal, bacteria laden crap shoot. But hey, I wouldn't worry about it...the gubmint's got it all under control. We just need to keep giving them more and more money so they can fix our water and air the way they've fixed our schools and economy.

Sorry for the O.T. rant (and I'm new here) but it just straight pisses me off that I used to be able to feed my family with what I could catch at the end of my pier and now I'm afraid to dip a toe in it.

Catfish is terrific though and anyone who hasn't tried it is really sellin' themselves short. Usually a relative deal too compared to the oft available alternatives.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Catfish was a staple when I was growing up. It was definitely the fish we ate the most, but not my favorite fried fish. That distinction goes to the sac au lait, which Yankees will call a crappie.


----------



## macdoodle (Nov 26, 2011)

the question is how fast would it eat you? there are species of catfish wiht some nice sharklike teeth that are known maneaters too.

The real bad rap for catfish is  some don't like fish and catfish can't be made to taste like chicken.  Also a little caution and a little bigotry added to it.

Poor blacks were known for catching then in the canals and runoff basins,  where we don't want to know what was flowing through.  Bottom feeders  get a bad rap.

N Atlantic Bluefish,  now there is some good eating - if you like fish, if you can get them fresh.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Depends where you're from, macdoodle, as there are some rather distinct regional differences.

In Massachusetts, for instance, they generally love blues; it's one of the favorites among Baystaters. But almost next door, in Maine, they think of them as trashfish, and will only eat them under extreme duress.

The overall problem with oily fish like blues, mackeral, etc. is that Americans, as a group, do not like fish. That's why tilapia has become so popular. So they shy away from strong tasting fish. Which pretty much describes much of the ocean's bounty.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

If you live inland like I do (MN) freshwater delicate tasting fish are the norm. Walleye and northern pike are very popular along with panfish and catfish.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

MaryB said:


> If you live inland like I do (MN) freshwater delicate tasting fish are the norm. Walleye and northern pike are very popular along with panfish and catfish.


 Hi Mary!

I went on a recent trip to Canada (Pickerel Creek) with my brothers, friend and father. It was a great trip. Now...I have eaten my fair share of fresh fish and Walleye has always been my favorite. The Walleye in the Canadian waters were even better than what I caught/ate here. But the fish I was surprised the most with was the Northern Pike. I've eaten it before, down here, and would have never given it a second thought. But I have to say...the Northern Pike we caught and ate in Canada was some of the best fish I've ever eaten.

Who knew? I didn't...and wouldn't have thought so.

But, I've had enough experience with other animals having different habitat and feed which changed the flavor. Ain't life grand 

My point to people...

You may not like catfish. But give it a try from different waters in different areas.

Dan


----------



## toddharrison (Nov 19, 2011)

Lets ask the brother of that huge catfish i he like eating humans?


----------



## toddharrison (Nov 19, 2011)

This is pure yummmmmm

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...ALHiPJTcgLKab6isg&sig2=7YZjKCVDngjY8i6a-SGhFA


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not all catfish are the same, I love blue catfish.....had some a couple weeks ago at a mushroom foray was incredible! mud cat and channel cat can be well muddy

but I'll bypass farmed every day...don't care for the texture nor lack of flavor.

If you are ever driving down HWY 55 in southern Louisiana and see Middendorfs restaurant in Akers or on Bayou Manchac stop in for some outrageous fried catfish  "thin or thick"....


----------



## volpe (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm from NYC originally so I'm not really up on Catfish, but I treat it like flounder. Sometimes I simmer it in some fresh marinara with some mushrooms and serve with some rustric bread. Quick weekday meal that is pretty satisfying. I love fried catfish too though.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I live in the Pacific Northwest, with Cod, Halibut and Salmon why would I ever say Catfish.................Chefbillyb


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

I never much liked catfish when I used to catch it as a boy in Illinois. As others have noted, the river stuff could often have a "muddy" flavor. But I really enjoy the farm-raised catfish I can now buy at the market.

My favorite prep comes from Mississippi's best known food writer, Craig Claiborne, and is as simple as they come. Just smear the fillets with a coating of yellow mustard (this is not a place for Dijon!) and roll them in seasoned corn meal (salt, pepper, and optional ground thyme or a bit of cayenne), and fry them in a bit of vegetable oil until golden brown on both sides. The corn meal forms a crisp shell that seals in moisture and absorbs very little fat in the process. I like lemon wedges with this. 

My wife, not a fan of fried fish, loves it as do I.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Some of the best fish I've ever had has been the _sarandeado_ at Martin's No. 2, on Valley Blvd., in La Puente (SoCal). The waitresses say _huachinango_ (red snapper), but it's basa -- a kind of Vietnamese catfish -- without a doubt. _Sarandeado_ is a sort of very spicy barbecue. Martin's uses basa for all their filetes too, mojo de ajo, al diablo, etc., which are essentially sauteed and sauced, and the fish works as well for those.

Buffalo and Channel Cat at the U-Buy We Fry stores, count me as a huge fan

And I get good results cooking cat in all sorts of ways -- sauteed, grilled, hot-smoked, fried (including fried ala Fish&Chips). Not cold smoking, though. Doubt that would work very well.

BDL


----------



## willie the cook (Sep 13, 2011)

if you compare the habits of catfish it equals a lobster. I was raised on catfish and even helped to catch it.  catfish filet is a great treat.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Not necessarily, Willie. There are something like 400 catfish species, worldwide, some of which are bottom feeding scavengers, and some of which are very aggressive predators.


----------



## willie the cook (Sep 13, 2011)

Well you are right forgive my what seemed a short comment.  They are very aggressive which is why I do not wish to try and catch any catfish in the future.  I forget sometimes my childhood memories are blurred with food nostalgia. But you are indeed right about the personality of a catfish.  That being said I like both lobster and catfish!


----------



## savoryfrosting (Oct 2, 2012)

That certainly made a point!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I do love to eat cat like in catfish/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I like farm raised variety. Fresh wild caught for me and my taste a bit to fishy and oily.  I only like it deep fried or black pan sauteed.  Others may like it otherways.


----------



## mmwineguy (Apr 22, 2011)

That is a serious looking catfish. Looks like the ones in the Arkansas Rive at Little Rock.


----------



## peixeescorpiao (Jun 22, 2011)

One of the most eaten fish in Brazil, personally... I hate, not because it`s taste is bad, it`s good, but it`s heavy and have to cook heavy meats, I like light fish.





  








download.jpg




__
peixeescorpiao


__
Oct 31, 2012


----------



## derrickp (Oct 31, 2012)

I am really not a fan of Catfish. I find warm fresh water seafood bland.


----------



## tom421 (Jun 22, 2011)

You want good catfish try Swai,farm raised from Vietnam. It is the best catfish you will ever have.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

What one man finds bland, another finds subtle in taste, Derrick /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Though, seriously, I can't comment on the American variety. I do like the European catfish, preferably wild-caught. It is probably an altogether different species. They are fun to catch, too - great fighters. It's called Wels here. No bottom feeder, but a predator.


----------



## savoryfrosting (Oct 2, 2012)

Catfish Scare me! Too many bones and their heads are soooo big! I do not like them blackened...I do not like them any way at all! giggles....


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Tom421 said:


> You want good catfish try Swai,farm raised from Vietnam. It is the best catfish you will ever have.


it also shares some of the same stigma that anything farm raised has, not to mention, it's garbage fish like tilapia. If you see how swai are raised and farmed, you wouldn't be quick to endorse 'em.


----------



## grandmab5560 (Nov 27, 2012)

The reason why Catfish are getting a bum rap:

I grew up eating catfish & bullheads freshly caught out of the Mississippi River between Wisconsin & Illinois on the east and Iowa on the west.  Many folks don't care for the taste of Catfish & Bullheads because they both have a much more "fishy" flavor than other fish such as Cod, Pollock, Haddock, etc. Mississippi River Catfish seem to have an especially "fishy" flavor, more so than Catfish caught in the 7 lakes in Cherokee Village, Arkansas for example.

There is a way to prepare Catfish & Bullheads to eliminate the "fishy" taste but leaving behind a delicious taste of the fish ... a cornmeal batter that my husband learned how to cook from his leading chef during the years that my husband used to own a restaurant.   This batter can be used when frying or baking or broiling or deep fat frying or grilling, when making Catfish Balls, and much more.

The batter is a little yellow or white cornmeal or a mixture of yellow & white cornmeal, a little milk, an egg or two, a little tiny dab of creamy horseradish sauce to give it a little zing (the heat cooks out, the flavor remains), a little freshly ground kosher or sea salt & a little freshly ground black pepper. A little Cayenne Pepper can be added to give the batter a Cajun touch if desired.

This batter works well on any seafood item, not just on Catfish or Bullheads ... lobster, scallops, oysters, clams, shrimp, crawfish, any variety of fish, etc. and it's 100 times better tasting that the batter used by Long John Silver's restaurant.


----------



## mmwineguy (Apr 22, 2011)

I grewup eating catfish in Arkansas. Today I buy farm raised catfish from Arkansas or Mississippi. They have replaced rice fields with holding ponds to raise them and feed them pelets. They get the propert diet and do not taste strong like the ones caught in rivers. I am sure there is a catfish assoc. that has recipes on their site. I like mine battered in corn meal and fried but baked catfish is also good.


----------



## chocolatediva (Dec 4, 2012)

Just found this website (so glad I did)! Had to respond to your blog.  Love, love, love catfish! Grew up fishing with my Grandmother, and the ultimate thrill was catching a fish big enough to be a "keeper".  Born and raised in Springfield, we found that there was a bit of a difference in our midstate rivers.  The cat from the Illinois River was good, but the ones from the Sangamon River often had a muddy taste.  But the best was the carp (love that, too!) and the best eaten of that was scored, batter fried on rye bread with mayo and onion!  Makes me drool thinking about both of them!  Now that I'm in Missouri, haven't found a good place for catching either yet, so have to hit the markets.  Thanks for the memories!


----------

